# الحديد المقاوم لدرجات الحرارة العالية



## بهاء (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اني في حاجة الى جدول بأنواع الستنلس ستيل 
المقاوم لدرجات الحرارة العالية من ( 350- 1100) درجه مئويه
الرجاء من الاخوة ابداء المساعدة
اخوكم المهندس بهاء
:20::20::75:


----------



## abue tycer (14 أبريل 2009)

الستنلس ستيل 304 , 316, 310جميعها في معدلات الحرارة العالية فوق 1000 درجة مئويويقع ضمن السبيكة المرمزة بال( gx 40 ) الرمز (din) الالماني التسلسل 1.4837اي سباءك الستيل ذو المحتوى العالي من النيكل والكروم مع تحياتي


----------

